# Yamaha Unveils New Audiophile Gear: A-S2100 Amp and CD-S2100 CD Player



## Todd Anderson

Enthusiasts yearn for high quality gear that performs well and looks good while doing it, and Yamaha wants to satisfy those desires; the company’s crown jewel model, the $8,0000 A-S3000 Amplifier (and it’s matching CD player), finally has some new (more affordable) company. At roughly half the price, the new A-S2100 Amp (and it’s disc playing match, the CD-S2100) are two new feathers in Yamaha’s audiophile hat. Available in two different gorgeous finishes, these new units look like they are ready to play hardball.








“Audiophiles’ do not want to simply hear the music—they want to feel it in its most natural sense,” said Bob Goedken, general manager, Yamaha Corporation of America, AV Division. “The A-S2100 and CD-S2100 have been built-by-ear and rigorously evaluated to deliver the ultimate music experiences that will engage, excite and transport listeners.”

*The A-S2100 Amplifier*
One of the first things you’ll notice about the A-S2100’s classic face are dual analog VU meters, prominently featured. The unit simply oozes a refined, old school, feel, right down to its sharp selector switches and brushed aluminum finish (also available in piano gloss black). However, as the saying goes: “Don’t judge a book by its cover,” and luckily the A-S2100 has serious modern muscle housed beneath its skin that allows Yamaha to use terms such as “vitality” and “richness” to describe its sound.








The unit features the same amplifier circuit featured in the company’s flagship A-S3000 model, paired with a floating and balanced power design with MOSFETs, to produce a warm and natural sonic footprint (Signal to Noise: 103 dB). It also features a customized El transformer with four large capacity carbon sheath capacitors and a high-quality digital volume control (with ladder-type resistance) for clean high volume output. Its power output numbers are impressive, rated at 160 Watts / 4 ohms. On the rear of the unit, Yamaha has included pure brass screw-type terminals that can be turned easily (while also accepting banana plugs). The unit also has rear RCA inputs for phono, tuner, CD, and one Line-in, along with a set of balanced inputs. 

The A-S2100 has an MSRP of $3,999.95 and will be available later in June.

*The CD-S2100 CD Player*
To mate with the muscle of the A-S2100 is an equally elegant looking CD/SACD player called the CD-S2100. Not surprisingly, it too is available in brushed aluminum and piano black finishes and has many of the same physical design elements. 








The CD-S2100 features the same circuit configuration and drive mechanism as Yamaha’s flagship model (CD-S3000), meaning everything is in place to make sure the signal stays pure and true to the original source. Part of this configuration are block capacitors that are directly mounted on each digital/analog circuit board, which reduces the need for extra wires and results in overall low impedance. Also, to reduce interference, the digital and analog circuits are fed by two separate and dedicated power supply transformers. The heart of the unit is ESS Technology’s ES9016 32 bit D/A converter chip. There’s also a built-in USB DAC so users can connect hi-res audio sources.

The CD-S2100 is priced at $3,499.95 and will also be available later in June.

_Image Credits: Yamaha_


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Looks very sharp. Knock off a grand from each component and one would have a giant killer system.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Yeah, I like the retro look of the silver components. At a glance they could be taken directly out of a rack of high end 70's or 80's equipment. Nice to see something different once in a while.


----------



## NBPk402

I love the retro silver look. My favorite Yamahas were in the late 70s when they were the brushed aluminum. :T


----------



## beyond 1000

Unbelievably expensive for what you get. :dontknow:


----------



## J&D

Yes but there's this: _“Audiophiles’ do not want to simply hear the music—they want to feel it in its most natural sense,” said Bob Goedken_ 

As opposed to non-audiophiles' like myself that prefer to be completely isolated and insulated, devoid of any emotional or tactile experience whatsoever. One that invokes more of that sickening feeling in the pit of your stomach. You know it. The one you experienced in your early school days just before launching the entire contents of your stomach onto the cafeteria floor.  

The price is still a bit ridiculous but I guess that is the price you pay for retro styling and analog meters.


----------



## rdcollns

Owen Bartley said:


> Yeah, I like the retro look of the silver components. At a glance they could be taken directly out of a rack of high end 70's or 80's equipment. Nice to see something different once in a while.


I had to do a double take. Here is my brother's reciever, purchased in high school over 30 years ago, and it is still his primary reciever.


----------



## cdunphy

IM sorry but I think you can do alot better for 7 grand and in my opinion as long as my cd player can spit out the proper 1's and 0's I will let my system do the rest there is no cd player worth that much.Even if they look really cool though I finally decided to go ahead and get the oppo for 500 and it plays dvd and blue rays to./..
CD


----------



## svenWes

Wow great stuff! :yikes:


----------

